# Injectors?



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

How much boost can I run on stock injectors?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

12 to be safe... They say 16 if you up the pressure.

I wouldn't trust it


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

asleepz said:


> 12 to be safe... They say 16 if you up the pressure.
> 
> I wouldn't trust it


This is a stupid question but you have a good way of putting things. Would you mind explaining to me why you need bigger injectors to run higher boost?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

the more air your turbo pushes into the engine the more fuel your gonna need to mix it with


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

And to add to that, your injectors are too small to push that much fuel.

You could bump up the pressure, but like I said, that maxes out at a REPORTED 16PSI...

That doesn't mean at 15 PSI your engine won't blow. You just have to keep a close eye on the air fuel ratio.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

asleepz said:


> And to add to that, your injectors are too small to push that much fuel.
> 
> You could bump up the pressure, but like I said, that maxes out at a REPORTED 16PSI...
> 
> That doesn't mean at 15 PSI your engine won't blow. You just have to keep a close eye on the air fuel ratio.


So if I wanted to push some were around 20 to 25 PSI how do I determine what size injectors I need?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

first of all your gonna need a different turbo because the stocker is good to about 15, then your gonna need a huge fuel pump as well as your huge injectors, then the ecu will not let you go past 14 psi with enough fuel (i think) and your gonna have to get the godliest internals you can find man.oh and you better have a good intercooler in mind because the z31 doesnt have one and that would just completely melt your engine. 20 to 25 psi is a lot of pressure man. the vg is really strong but thats overkill


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

hondakillerZX said:


> first of all your gonna need a different turbo because the stocker is good to about 15, then your gonna need a huge fuel pump as well as your huge injectors, then the ecu will not let you go past 14 psi with enough fuel (i think) and your gonna have to get the godliest internals you can find man.oh and you better have a good intercooler in mind because the z31 doesnt have one and that would just completely melt your engine. 20 to 25 psi is a lot of pressure man. the vg is really strong but thats overkill


Not really. It can handle 20 PSI no problem. Yea I'm getting a t4 hybrid turbo and I already have the intercooler and z32 fuel pump. What should I do about my ecu?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i dunno man. i dont really know about ecu's too much but i know jwt makes one. some people dont like it though so i dunno


----------



## 88hybrid (May 16, 2006)

You will need to do a little more than some injectors, a fuel pump, and a Simple tune to run 20-24 psi of boost. Go for it though, its going to be a LONG road unless you are loaded$$..


----------

